# Am I Eligible for Express Entry



## mirenkaramta (Nov 12, 2014)

Dear All,
Please help me whether I am eligible to apply for Express Entry.
My Details:
Age: 28, Married
Education: 
1) Master of Engineering in Computer Engineering (2008-2010)
2) Bachelor of Engineering in Information Technology (2004-2008)
Vendor Certifications:
1) MCSE
2) MCSA
Work Experience: 4 Years, 2 Months
IELTS Score:
Reading: 8.5
Listening: 6.5
Writing: 6
Speaking: 5.5

Spouse Details:
Age: 28
Education:
1) Master of Business Administration (2009-2011)
2) Bachelor of Engineering in Computer Engineering (2004-2008)
Work Experience: 3 Years, 3 Months


----------



## Craig1973 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi,

Visit the 'CIC GC CA' website and look under immigration and Express Entry (sorry i cant post a link as i have not contributed enough to the forum yet!)

From here you will find all the information you need to know about Express Entry. In short check the 'NOC' page which highlights those trades and skills that Canada is looking for. 

There are three main programs: Federal skilled worker, federal trade worker and Canadian experience worker. 

Good luck

Craig


----------



## Craig1973 (Mar 12, 2015)

Here we go : Skilled immigrants (Express Entry)


----------



## mirenkaramta (Nov 12, 2014)

Hey thanks for the information.
I have gone through the CIC website.
My concern is that, I have scored 5.5 bands in IELTS speaking section. will it affect my eligibility to apply in Express Entry?


----------

